
Raster Vision: A New Framework for Deep Learning on Satellite and Aerial Imagery - rmason
https://www.azavea.com/blog/2018/10/18/raster-vision-release/
======
neonate
This post doesn't give much technical detail but there's a lot more
information in the docs:
[https://docs.rastervision.io/en/0.8/](https://docs.rastervision.io/en/0.8/).
Examples on open datasets: [https://github.com/azavea/raster-vision-
examples](https://github.com/azavea/raster-vision-examples).

------
ArtWomb
Awesome stuff. Not just for urban feature mapping and intelligence gathering.
But all kinds of scientific and economic research: forestry, land use
management, and poverty prediction

[http://sustain.stanford.edu/predicting-
poverty/](http://sustain.stanford.edu/predicting-poverty/)

------
alexcnwy
Very very cool! The thinking behind improving the data preparation phase to
avoid a mess of scripts that reinvent the wheel is so on-point, especially for
satellite data where preprocessing can get messy.

I'm looking forward to trying this out - bookmarked for my next satellite
imagery project :)

